# Race at PWB raceway Nov. 30th GLS Series



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Holiday weekend Race at Poor White Boy Raceway in Northwest Indiana. Doors open at 11, racing at 12:30. We will be racing IROC, Skinny class, Slip on Fat and Indy cars! $7 gets you lunch, drinks and a full day of door to door racing. Great Lakes Rules apply so adjust if needed. Post up if you can make it and Happy Holidays!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Not for me this time. Family time this weekend. You'll have to beat up on me next time, Mike.....LOL


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I plan on it!:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there. ill have a chance to win a race see u there.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> ill be there. ill have a chance to win a race see u there.


Wouldnt count on it, Mike and his home track pretty much leaves us at a good practice. I plan on making it, never hurts to practice. :dude:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't make it. Visiting my wife's family..... I miss Indy Cars.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Going to try to make it. Hopefully I won't have to work. What class is Darrell going to win?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump it up


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the good racing and food


----------

